# Angeln auf Fuerteventura



## Eurobaer (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Anglergemeinde,

wer kann mir was übers Angeln in Costa Calma berichten ?

Habt Ihr irgendwelche Infos, wenn ja dann bitte immer her damit.:q:q:q


----------



## cbrr (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hehe da hab ich das Foto gemacht was Du als Avatar benutzt 



Sorry kleiner Spaß am Rande. Kann zum eigentlichen Thema nicht sagen #c


----------



## janos (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

ich war 2003 in              Costa Calma (Playa Barca, monica beach hotel) - da gabs nen "riff" in der küsten region. das ganze im touristen bereich und ich war voll die attraktion."guck mal! 'nen einheimischer, der fischt!" hehe...will gar nicht wissen, in wieviel fotoalben ich vertreten bin. Wie auch immer.
hab bissel all inklusive essen mitgehen lassen(hihi,gekochter schinken,käse,erbsen und mais - erbsen warn toller flop^^) und damit erfolgreich geangelt.  bin zuvor dort entlang geschnorchelt und hab kleinere fischschwärme entdecken können, wo sich auch meeräschen von ca. 60cm unter gemischt hatten . waren gar nicht mal scheu...
also, ganz simple posenkonstruktion, schwebend - spaßig. 

hab dort auch mit anderen geschnackt und die sagten mir, dass sie tatsächlich, nachts dort brandungsangeln(120-180!m raus),IM Touribereich!! und regelmäßig thuns da raus holen. den strand weiter runter wurden barracudas vereinzelnd gefangen. wasserkugel und fischfetzen. ganz leicht. 


hoffe, dich ein bisschen inspiriert zu haben. wenn etwas unverständlich ist, sag ruhig bescheid, stehe unter zeitdruck. 
tschüssie #h


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (25. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Am Strand von Costa Calma ist das Angeln untersagt.
Da muss man schon etwas weiter laufen um an die Fische zu kommen.
Es gibt jedoch in der Nähe genügend gute Angelplätze.
Costa Calma ist nicht gerade der Hit für Angler.
Wen ich auf Fuerte bin - und das sind immer zwei Monate am Stück im Jahr - miete ich mir schon mal ein Auto zum Wochenendtarif von etwa 75.-€ und fahre die Insel nach guten Angelplätzen ab.
Es lohnt sich und man bekommt immer wieder tolle Ecken vor die Rute.
Das mit den Thuns ist wohl nicht ganz so ernst gemeint - oder sie werden mit anderen Fischen wie zum Beispiel dem Medregal verwechselt - denn ich habe bisher nur zwei Thuns,oder besser gesagt Bonitos,vom Land aus fangen können.
Blaubarsche ( Pejerrey) werden jedoch fast das ganze Jahr am Abend im Sonnenuntergang gefangen,wenn sie sich noch einmal den Magen im flachen Wasser am Strand vollschlagen.
Ich fange mir eine kleine Meeräsche oder einen anderen Köderfisch - bis zu 25cm - und werfe sie mit einem Vorfach von etwa 1m über einem 100gr.Blei in die See.
Schon sehr oft hatte ich damit Erfolg.
Ein Rapala X-Rap ist auch sehr gut,jedoch nach drei Blaubarschen kann man ihn in die Tonne hauen,da er total zerbissen ist.

Aber .... nicht in Costa Calma !!|uhoh:

Wer zum Angeln nach Fuerte möchte,sollte sich die Mühe machen und die Insel erkunden.
Vor der Hoteltür beisst nix !!

Der Wolfsbarsch


----------



## njoy1976 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo!

Ich bin im Januar für zwei Wochen auf Fuerte und will dort auch mal Angeln gehen. Leider bin ich was das Meeresangeln angeht absolut unerfahren. 

Ich werde in Las Playitas, einem Fischerdorf 5 km nördlich von Gran Tarajal, wohnen.
Hat dort schon jemand von Euch geangelt? Ich freu mich über jeden Tipp. Wie steht es mit dem Kunstköderangeln vom Ufer aus? Welches Material brauche ich um dort auf Fried- und vielleicht auch auf Raubfisch zu angeln? Freu mich über jeden Tipp.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Fridjof (25. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo,

Die Homepage der Ferienanlage Aguas Verdes im Nord-Westen der Insel gibt einiges her.www.aguas-verdes.de

Bin im Januar da. An der Felsenküste sollte schon etwas gehen.

Grüsse


----------



## Roosterfish (25. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Habe mir mal den Link zum Angeln angesehen. Gleicht der Palette aus dem Ebro-Delta: Bluefish, Amberjack und Palometta. Ist sicher nicht uninteressant.

Roosterfish


----------



## zulu (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Nimm eine Lange Brandungs oder starke Stipprute eine mittlere Rolle mit 23er oder 25er Mono drauf. Eine Pose mit rotem Kopf so etwa 30 g. Warum der rote Kopf ? vielleicht kommst Du selbst drauf. Einen schwarzen ! 8 er Karpfen Haken  , das alles schön mit Bleischrot austariert. Suche einen Felsen, auf dem Du vorher schon Fischer gesehen hast oder suche Felsen auf denen Schuppen zu finden sind. Besorge Dir altes Brot und fütter damit an. Als Köder nimmt man die Turbanschnecken, die an den Felsen zu finden sind. In 3 bis 5 Metern Tiefe wirst Du Meerbrassen fangen. Nimm Dich in Acht  vor den tückischen Wellen. Die hundertste kommt meistens etwas höher. Mit der alten Lebendköder Hecht Montage kann man tatsächlich auch am Fels dicke Bluefisch fangen.
Bei ablandigem Wind geht das mit einem Luftballon ganz famos. Ablandigen Wind findet man auf einer Insel immer. Natürlich mit etwas schwererem Geschirr auf die Räuber gehen. Am Grund fängt man meist Muränen finde ich persönlich nicht so spannend. In den Häfen kann man wenn es erlaubt ist auch sehr gut fangen, auch verschiedene Urel ( Jacks). Immer anfüttern , auch mit zermatschten Sardinen und Fischabfällen gemischt mit Brot. So machen es die Einheimischen, von denen habe ich mir auch vieles abgeguckt.
Mit einem Mietwagen ist es kein Problem schöne Plätze zu finden. Überall auf der Insel
wobei ich abseits von Corallecho sehr schöne Erlebnisse hatte.
Petri Heil
Z.


----------



## Suse (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

So liebe Leute,
für alle, die gerne mal grosse Fische (Barakudas, Thunfische) an der Angel haben möchten:
15 min. von der Cost Calma entfernt, in Tarajalejo, gehen die Jungs von der Windsurfstation Fuerteventura gerne mit Euch aufs Meer raus (selber paddeln mit dem Kayak oder mit dem Motorboot). Eine Ausfahrt dauert ca. 3 Stunden. 
Unter 
www.windsurfcenter-fuerteventura.com könnt ihr etwas mehr erfahren. Allerdings wird die Seite noch neu überarbeitet. Aber da findet ihr eine Telefonnr. oder e-mail-adr., mit der ihr Kontakt aufnehmen könnt. 
Hang loose


----------



## barbenking (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo!
Jetzt mal eine blöde Frage,
gibt es keine Süsswasrseen auf Fuerteventura,
währe doch Klimamässig für den Karpfen ein
guter Boden, bin nämlich im Sep. eine Woche 
unten. Währe wirklich intressant zu wissen.
Grüsse michl


----------



## Yoshi (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hola, auf Fuerte gibt`s keine Seen, viel zu trocken und heiß dort.
Die einzigen Süßwasserseen die ich kenne gibt`s auf Gran Canaria.....


----------



## lohrhadder (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Weiß jemand wo es angelkarten und köder auf fuerteventura gibt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lohrhadder (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Bin zur zeit dort

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## guifri (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

So weit ich weiß, interessiert sich da niemand für die angelkarte...


----------



## Fr33 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Das sich da keiner für interessiert ist ein Trugschluss! Auf Mallorca kannste den Schein online beantragen und je nach Region kann es dir durchaus passieren, dass die Guarda Civil mal nachfragt 

Auch wenn keiner oft kontrolliert, so empfindlicher sind die Strafen wenn mal einer kontrolliert


----------



## Köfi83 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich fliege im Mai für 14 tage nach Fuerte.
Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand vor Ort Leute kennt die einem da etwas unter die Arme greifen.
 Ich würde gerne Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus oder vom Kajak.

 Das mit der Lizenz gestaltet sich noch schwierig, da wir mit Kindern einen reinen Hotelurlaub machen.
 Werde für das Angeln auch nicht so viel Zeit haben und würde vielleicht 2-3 mal gehen wollen.
 Guides gibt es dort unten nicht oder?

 Bin für jede Hilfe und Tipps dankbar.
 Karte müsste ich mir notfalls ein Auto leihen, wenn ich doch auf eigene Faust los will.

 Wir sind in Nähe Costa Calma wo Angeln glaube ich sowieso verboten ist.

 Danke für eure Tipps.

 Gruß Mario


----------

